# Benicasim Campsite



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for reasonable priced campsite at benicasim for a couple of nights from tomorrow in |Zaragoz on municipal site at mo very hot weather.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bonterra park is maybe the favourite or Azaha, Both ASCI sites if you have the book/card..

Hows the new van going ???


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could also consider Peniscola a few miles away with its two Aires.
Alan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bonterra Park is better (more manicured) than Azahar especially in the wet. A large supoermarket is opposite Bonterra and its next door to Lidl so ideal for topping up with shopping. There is also an ACSI site in Peniscola close to the beach and shops as well as the Aires mentioned..


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi 
The Bonterra Park is the best site, the Azahar is just not worth paying for, you can get fresh water from the garage or at the font in the town, their is a free car park on the sea front that you can use for a night or two.
The local plod drives through and will leave motorhomes along the winter months but after may they will move you on.
The car park is at the bottom end of the front diving south.

Hope this helps

Regards
Ray


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Bonterra Park, Benicassim. As has been said Mercadona is right opposite, Lidl a short walk and town also a short walk. Great corniche/esplanade and cycle tracks.

Sal

PS My avatar is the corniche at Benicassim.


----------

